# Radio Rekorder Software gesucht!



## DoctorManhattan (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Freunde,

ich möchte mir gerne ein Windows-Programm zum Mitschneiden von Internet-Radiosendungen besorgen, um meine Musiksammlung etwas zu erweitern. Dabei ist es mir vor allem wichtig eine gute Qualität der Lieder zu erhalten. Einfaches Umwandeln in verschiedene Formate versteht sich dabei von selbst :-) Nette Extras wie automatisches taggen von Titel, Interpret, Albumcover etc. wären ebenfalls super!

 

Ist hier im Forum zufällig jemand ein zufriedener Besitzer einer solchen Radio Rekorder Software und möchte mir eine Empfehlung geben? Danke!! :-))


----------



## ScarefaceKlaus (10. Dezember 2015)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Hallo DoctorManhattan,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]mir wurde hier im Forum vor ein paar Wochen eine Software von audials empfohlen, als ich auf der Suche nach einem Video Streaming Rekorder war, um mir Filme von Netflix runterzuladen. Auf der Hersteller Website habe ich auch ein Programm entdeckt, dass vielleicht genau das sein könnte was du suchst:  Ich habe diesen radiotracker selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, kann dir also keine direkte Empfehlung geben! Da ich aber die audials moviebox (bisher nur in der kostenlosen Demo-Version  ) recht gut finde, könnte sich vielleicht ein genauerer Blick für dich lohnen ;-) Gruß Klaus[/SIZE]


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2015)

Ja, dir wurde das von dir selbst mit neuem Account empfohlen.

 

Zum Platzieren von Werbung wendet Euch bitte an unsere Anzeigenabteilung. Die Kontaktdaten entnehmt ihr bitte dem Impressum. Vielen Dank


----------



## ScarefaceKlaus (14. Dezember 2015)

@ZAM: Meinst du mich oder was? Also wenn man hier keine Empfehlung mehr weitergeben darf, dann weiß ich auch nicht!!!


----------



## ZAM (14. Dezember 2015)

Ja meine ich. Die Empfehlung die dir gegeben wurde, wurde mit einem Account mit exakt der gleichen IP empfohlen. Daher zählt das nicht mehr als Empfehlung, sondern wir müssen davon ausgehen, dass der Beitrag leider mal wieder von einer Marketing-Firma ohne jeglichen Skill als Gratiswerbeplattform missbraucht wurde. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein - Sorry - aber ich hoffe du kannst nachvollziehen, dass es leider einfach zu auffällig ist und wir werden dagegen auch in Zukunft vorgehen müssen. Das Umgehen der Kontaktaufnahme mit unserer Anzeigenabteilung, für die Platzierung kommerzieller Werbung oder viralem Marketing ist nicht möglich.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Dezember 2015)

vorallem konnte ich sagen welches programm empfohlen wird bevor ich den thread überhaupt gelesen habe, da kürzlich ein ähnlicher thread von zwei neulingen eröffnet wurde :-)


----------

